# Community Cats: A Shelter Director�s Evolution



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Community Cats: A Shelter Director’s Evolution*

Maddie's Fund - Community Cats: A Shelter Director?s Evolution

A wonderful article about feral cats and the evolution of a shelter directors thoughts on feral cats in Buffalo NY.


----------

